# Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?



## Niza (7. November 2012)

*Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

tachjen Leute,

Diese Frage habe ich mir immer schon gestellt.
Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein PC Spiel wirklich spürbar flüssig?

Ich ging immer von 30Fps - 35Fps aus.
Stimmt das ?
Wenn das stimmt wofür braucht man dann z.B. 50Fps oder sogar 70 Fps ?


macht es einen Unterschied ob man jetzt mit 30Fps oder 45Fps oder 60 Fps spielt ?
oder einen Unterschied ob man weniger als 60Fps oder mehr als 60Fps hat ?


Gibt es einen Unterschied  z.B. zwischen ein Aufbau Strategiespiel , Ego Shooter oder Rennspiel ab wann es Flüssig läuft ?


Danke im Vorraus für Antworten.

Mfg:
Miza


----------



## dmxforever (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Ab wann es flüssig läuft, ist wohl eher eine persönliche Einstellung. Ein Freund hat Protoype 2 mit 20fps durchgespielt und es nicht mal gemerkt. 

KLICK


----------



## cryzen (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

richtig butterweich ist ein game ab 58-60 fps 

bestes beispiel zum testen bf3


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Kommt auf das Spiel und persönliche Empfinden an.
Es gibt da keinen klaren Wert.

Manche Games laufen erst über 50Fps richtig schön, manche schon mit 30Fps ...

Ich bevorzuge eher hohe Frameraten und verzichte dafür auch gerne mal auf nen bisschen Bildqualität.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Kommt drauf an ...   Minecraft finde  ich bei 25fps flüssig, bei BF3 sind mir 40 zu wenig.   Das unterscheidet sich von Spiel zu Spiel und nochmal von Mensch zu Mensch ...  

PCGH sagt immer:  "Bedingt spielbar bei 30-45fps"


----------



## the.hai (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Am wichtigsten ist das FPS Minimum, das sollte nie unter 30FPS absacken. Ansonsten ist es sehr subjektiv, aber viele bilden sich auch was ein.

Die Kandidaten, die erst ab 100FPS flüssig empfinden^^.


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Abhängig vom Spiel bzw der verwendeten Engine...

- CS 1.6 100fps
- BF3 SP 30fps, MP ~50-60fps
- Rennspiele eher 60fps.

Jeder der was anderes behauptet hat niemals ein solches Spiel mit den FPS gespielt bzw nicht, sodass er einen Unterschied bemerkt hätte und nachplapert das alles ab 30fps flüssig sei.


----------



## Colonia (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Ich bin auch der Meinung das jeder ein anderes Empfingen für ein flüssiges Spiel hat.

Ich spiele gerne BF3 im MP und empfinde es bei ~60 FPS als flüssig.


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es stark vom Genre abhängt. In einem Strategiespiel reichen unter Umständen schon 20 FPS aus, wenn es gemächlich zugeht. 
Bei Ego-Shootern kann man dagegen erst bei rund 50-60 FPS von "flüssig" sprechen. Mann muss da einfach bedenken, dass Spiele mit schnellen Bewegungen auch eher höhere Min-FPS erfordern, damit ein subjektiv flüssiges Spielerlebnis gegeben ist.

Bei Rennspielen wirken sich niedrige FPS auch negativ auf die Reaktionszeit aus. Fährt man z.B. auf einer Strecke mit 100 Km/h, legt man etwa 28 m/s zurück. Wird das Spiel dabei nur mit 30 FPS wiedergegeben, wirkt das Fahrverhalten eher schwammig und träge. Ein Frame entspräche da etwa einem Meter an gefahrener Strecke.
Bei 60 FPS wäre es nur ein halber Meter und bei 120 FPS gar nur ein viertel Meter. Man kann sich also vorstellen, dass sich hier hohe FPS auch angenehm bei der Steuerung bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Allwisser (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

alles unter 60fps ist absolute ruckelorgie. wer das nicht erkennt, muss unbedingt zum augenarzt.

mach dir doch selbst ein bild. hier ist ein perfekter vergleich der sogar nen blinden überzeugen sollte

15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen


----------



## Tripleh84 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*



Allwisser schrieb:


> alles unter 60fps ist absolute ruckelorgie. wer das nicht erkennt, muss unbedingt zum augenarzt.
> 
> mach dir doch selbst ein bild. hier ist ein perfekter vergleich der sogar nen blinden überzeugen sollte
> 
> 15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - Bo Allen



Dito... Alles unter 60FPS sind nicht flüssig. Kann einer sagen was er will..


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Ist sehr subjektiv, und auch ein wenig vom Genre/Szene abhängig. Für manche sind 20 fps butterweich, für andere 60 fps eine absolute Ruckelorgie. Als Faustregel könnte man aber sagen, je schneller das Spiel, desto mehr fps braucht man.


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Das lässt sich nicht so einfach sagen...

...je schneller die Bewegungen sind, die in dem Spiel vorkommen desto höher muss die Framerate sein damit das Spiel flüssig wirkt.

Je nach Spiel (und Spielweise!) dürfte die "kritische Untergrenze" zwischen 15 und 40fps erreicht sein. Das bedeutet aber lange nicht das 40fps perfekt sind sondern nur das man ab dieser Größenordnung das Ruckeln nichtmerhr offensichtlich als solches wahrnehmen kann; nochmals erheblich höhere Frameraten können aber durchaus noch besser aussehen und auch einen Vorteil im Spiel bieten, selbst mehr 60fps können noch als Vorteil wahrgenommen werden.

Das liegt daran das der relative Unterschied zwischen zwei Einzelbildern höher wird, je höher die Geschwindigkeit des dargestellten Objekts (auf der Bildschirmoberfläche) ist. Man kann sich jedenfalls leicht vorstellen, das ein Objekt, das sich nur sehr langsam über den Bildschirm bewegt auch bei einer niedrigen Framerate nicht sichtbar ruckeln wird.

Ein weiterer Faktor ist die Bewegungsunschärfe, prinzipiell in dem Zusammenhang auch die Reaktionszeit des Bildschirms; die Schlieren können das Ruckeln kaschieren (daher wird in Kinofilmen, die üblicherweise mit 24fps arbeiten auch fleißig mit künstlicher Bewegungsunschärfe gearbeitet um das Ruckeln zu kaschieren; auch bei Konsolenspielen -und Konsolenports- ist die Bewegungsunschärfe aufgrund der geringen Frameraten auf den Konsolen ein beliebtes "Stilmittel"); allerdings ist es offensichtlich nicht besonders sinnvoll das Ruckeln gegen Schlieren zu tauschen.


----------



## Niza (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

Also fasse ich es mal so zusammen wie ich es verstanden habe:
je schneller man sich bewegt oder bewegen muss destso höher muss die Fps sein .

Also ist bei einem Rennspiel oder einen Ego Shooter eine höhere Fps wichtig was bei Aufbau Strategiespielen nicht so wichtig ist.

Das erklärt jetzt endlich mal auch warum die Fps Zahl von zb 29Fps bei Starcraft 2 (von mir wenigstens) nicht als ruckelnd wargenommen wird und man bei Rennspielen mit 29 Fps ein ruckeln warnimmt.

Noch zusätzlich ist es also auch von Person zu Person unterschiedlich wie die Person es warnimmt.

Das mit den Filmen hat mich eh immer gewundert wie die es mit 25Fps hinkriegen einen Film so flüssig und ruckelfrei darzustellen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildfrequenz


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Stryke7 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Ab wieviel Fps läuft ein Spiel wirklich flüssig ?*

Hast du so richtig wiedergegeben.

Zu Filmen:  Ich denke, da wird mit variabler Frequenz gearbeitet.  Auf DVDs  sind Actionszenen häufig SEHR ruckelig.  Ich kenne da ein paar Fälle, die kann man sich echt nicht antun ...


----------

